# Web  -   !

## Nezardjavedza

!
     ! Smsgavnokia.com     !!!
     .

----------


## admin

?

----------


## V00D00People

*Nezardjavedza*,   +1)))

----------


## LAEN

> ?

  . 
   -    ...

----------


## V00D00People

,     ...   :)

----------


## 23q

> -    ...

        ,  ,     
:    ?

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> ,  ,    
> ...

      ,

----------


## Nezardjavedza

GSM))-    

> ,  ,     
> :    ?

      turbosms.com.ua
-      ,
    .

----------


## __

****?

----------


## admin

> ****?

  *__*,   .

----------


## Enter

4-

----------


## erazer

> 4-

     10  .      ,    , ,     .

----------


## nerch



----------


## kit

,     ?   django, codeigniter  catalyst?  ?  ,    .

----------



----------


## kit

> 

  , ,   (  ) ,  .

----------

